# Ggpo



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anyone ever used this program before? Its a MAME program with great netcode that allows for online play.

I'm usually on there playing STREETFIGHTERIII:THIRDSTRIKE.

I was just curious lulz. And I don't know much about how it works (behind the scenes) but it does require you to have adobe air.

You can spectate other matches and all that good stuff with the program. So I'm curious. Would it be possible to have an app (not asking anyone to make one) to just spec the matches on the go??

Oh. And let me know if you like old school fighters! We can probably play one day!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

not gonna lie, i have no idea what MAME means :S


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> not gonna lie, i have no idea what MAME means :S


Arcade board


----------

